# JUST PLANE FUN DAY @ East Hampton Airport 9/9/17



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2017)

A free* event, though a donation is suggested. Airplanes, cars and three food trucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2017)

TBM Avenger owned by Jeff Clyman. Who owns The Cockpit in NYC and runs the American Aviation Museum at Republic Airport.

















A George Bush autographed edition.






Never saw one with external wing racks...anyone else?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2017)

Overheard a guy tell his girlfriend that this was the famous Spitfire. I threw up a little in my mouth...it's obviously a MiG 15.











This one was for sale...






...would have bought it but I left my wallet in the minivan.






I took this picture because it reminded me of myself...an Italian dressed as an Irishman!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 10, 2017)

Great shot Jim

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2017)

good stuff Jim, there is always one of those guys at every event isn't there ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2017)

Jack & Lily are (in front of a) WACO!






A Stinson Reliant...ain't she a beaut!











Jack's favorite movie is Jurassic Park so he had to get his picture taken with this one. I don't know if you can make it out, but around the T-Rex logo it says Fossil Fliers.






Thought this was interesting. It looks like the starter extends to engage the gear on the prop-shaft. Do I have that right?


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2017)

rochie said:


> good stuff Jim, there is always one of those guys at every event isn't there ?



You betcha!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2017)

Man, those are awesome, great pics!

Most importantly, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jim!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2017)

Great stuff Jim.
As for wrongly naming the aircraft, the best I overheard was at RAF Cosford in 2013, when a bloke told his son the aircraft they were looking at, an overall black-painted SEPECAT Jaguar, was a Lancaster !!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2017)

OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 11, 2017)

Good shots JIm. Looks like a great day.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 14, 2017)

Great shots there Jim!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2017)

Excellent Jim....


----------

